# Hi All from Australia



## Magpie6642 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi

We are the proud owners of an Ericson 32, the only one we know of in Australia. Unfortunately the beautiful Ericsons didnt cross the Pacific in great numbers. Our was originally known as Becky Ann (now Ilkara) and some time in the early 1990s cruised the Pacific. We dont know much else about her.

We are hoping to do the same in a couple of years but we wont be taking Ilkara.... she's a bit small.. so we are looking for a newer, larger boat. We'd love a Ericson 38 but the cost of getting one across from the US is pretty high so we have started looking around. 

We currently like the look of hte New Zealand built Chieftain 38s. Can anyone give us any info on these boats as cruisers?

Look forward to being part of the cruising community.

Magpie


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Magpie,

Welcome to Sailnet! 

Those Ericsons are nice boats, and the 38 sounds like a good choice for your plans. In case you are not aware, Ericson became part of the Pacific Seacraft corporation back in the '90s, and some of the models were put into prodcution again. They built an updated version of the 38, dubbed the 380 (and they gave it a special name that I can no longer remember, something like "Regatta" edition, maybe "Voyager") that was a major upgrade from the standard 380. The hardware and equipment spec was comparable to a Pacific Seacraft boat, which is to say much heavier duty, more extensive, and off-shore oriented. It was a nice package, but there aren't too many of them around.

Your best bet for info on the Chieftain is to post a new thread in the "Buying a Boat" forum, and be sure to specifically mention the boat model name in the title of the thread.

Good luck!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet, Magpie!

We are glad to have you here.

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Magpie and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## Magpie6642 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the welcome folks.*

Thanks for the welcome folks.

We did see the Pacific Seacraft 380 advertised John. They look like a nice boat as well ... except the prices seem to be about $US150,000 whereas the Ericsons are about $80,000 which is closer to our price bracket.

I'll put something about the Chieftains on the "buying a Boat"

Anyway, thanks again. I'll stay in touch.

Magpie


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Magpie.. some very good friends sail an Ericson 32 and they absolutely love it.

Enjoy it and the hunt for the "next one"!


----------



## Magpie6642 (Dec 19, 2008)

We are enjoying the hunt for the next one... sad that we need to part with this one. The ericsons certainly are beautiful boats.... ah well maybe we can figure out how to get a E38 from the US at no cost! 

Cheers


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet Magpie from a fellow Aussie! best of luck with your plans. Its a bummer about the exchange rate at the moment. We were seriously looking at the bringing a boat back from the states last year but now we are not so convinced.


----------



## Magpie6642 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes it's not good at the moment... I wish we had acted on this 6 months ago.


----------



## TheMutt (May 10, 2008)

Hi Magpie6642

I don't know much about the Ericson, I'll have a look around, the 38 does appear good.

Happy sails.

Glenn


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Welcome to those down under.

I seem to recall one Aussie that just got done sailing an Erickson down that way from SF bay, Simon. Some one correct me if I am wrong. Not sure of the size tho.

may want to look him up on here too! 

Marty


----------



## Magpie6642 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Marty. I'll keep watching the boat sale sites just in case he wants to sell it here rather than sail it all the way home.

Magpie


----------

